# y385 hard to start



## 203008751

Is starting fluid bad for your engine , having trouble starting my yanhcheng y385 in cold weather,eyther a quisk fix ?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

For a diesel? BAD!


----------



## GreenFlyer

Do not use ether. Is it really that cold down there in NO?


----------



## Ranch Hand

203008751 said:


> Is starting fluid bad for your engine ,
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To much can be !.
> 
> Two basic checks;
> Glow Plugs Working ?.
> Starter is spinning the engine fast enough ?.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see any white smoke will cranking?


----------



## 203008751

*Y385 having trouble getting started*

No it does not really get that cold , we have been getting a little colder weather than usual high 20's at night. And yes i do see white smoke while cranking it. I do not have a glow plug but I do have a compression release. Once I get it startd and warmed up it cranks right up. Have a little diesel leaking on one of my injectors very small amount. Like I posted earlier I am new to tractors and diesel motors but a friend of mine is pretty good with them and said starting fluid is not really a good idea, but its very difficult to start without it, I've only used it once. Any suggestions would be appreciated, Thks.


----------



## rj'sbarn

Since it doesnt have glow plugs I'd try one of those el-cheapo crankcase dipstick block heaters and see if you have any luck. Getting a little heat in that little engine may do you some good on cold starts. If that works you could move up to a freeze plug block heater or get an intake air heater. I've heard that ether and starting fluids can break a ring on a cold diesel engine. I've never used it so I cant say for certain the amount of damage it could do.


----------



## Ranch Hand

Yancheng is the MFD for Jinma tractors. Since you say it has a Y385 , that engine is MFD by Yangdong.

All the Y385 I have seen have had glow plugs ..... not all have had compression release.

The white smoke indicates it has fuel deliverly.

Look under 254LE Glow Plugs here .......

Jinma Dealer, Wood Chipper , Compact Jinma Tractors


The fuel return line runs/lays on top of the injectors. If the return is leaking... not really good but doubt if that will effect cold start. If the injector itself is leaking could??

A lower radiator hose coolant heater works nice as a pre-heat.


----------



## BX_23_North_Bay

I had a block heater installed on my BX23 five years ago and it is allowing minus 30 degrees Celcius start without using the glow plugs. I usually plug the block heater 2 hours before starting the tractor. 

I would not use starting fluid unless you are looking to change your tractor soon!


----------

